# Co2 powered V8



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 21, 2008)

I was asked to post some photos of the micro V8. I'll see if i can figure this out.


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice Steve. Thanks for posting the pictures and welcome to the forum.

Bill


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome! Do you have a vid?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 21, 2008)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> Awesome! Do you have a vid?




Yes. Please no fart jokes!!
This video was made before the fancy dressup parts and paint 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2cCYrqq6fU[/ame]


----------



## dsquire (Nov 21, 2008)

Steve

Very nice engine. Has nice sound to it when running. Now you just need a little Hot rod to put it in!

cheers

Don


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 15, 2009)

FYI ALERT !!

Steve's CO2 engine is on the cover of the latest Model Engine Builder magazine, issue #17 along with a build article starting on page 28.

Congrats again Steve !! :bow: :bow:

Mike


----------



## kvom (Jan 15, 2009)

Steve,

I will be running my engine(s) (if I ever complete any) using CO2. Can you tell me how you set up the pressure regulation from your source?

I have a 20# tank with a regulator that is normally set at about 100psi. I am assuming that I would use a ball valve to control/reduce the pressure along with a gauge to measure the output, and then a barb end to connect the air hose to plastic tubing.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry but i have never used Co2 to power the V8. I just ran it on compressed air. The video shows the engine running at 60 PSI.


----------



## stegaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice job Steve

do u have some plans for this engine???

gratz


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 15, 2009)

stegaster  said:
			
		

> Very nice job Steve
> 
> do u have some plans for this engine???
> 
> gratz



See reply #5. Plans are included.


----------



## two dogs (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow!
Guess I know what I'm going to build next. I'm a Ford kinda guy so mine will be blue tho
Love the sound; sounds like it has a mild cam in it. Could easily see this in a mini '67 Camaro. 
Great job Steve!

Mark


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 15, 2009)

two dogs  said:
			
		

> Wow!
> Guess I know what I'm going to build next. I'm a Ford kinda guy so mine will be blue tho
> Love the sound; sounds like it has a mild cam in it. Could easily see this in a mini '67 Camaro.
> Great job Steve!
> ...




The intake manifold has a symetrical bolt pattern so you can turn it around and get the distributor up in front.


----------



## steamer (Jan 25, 2009)

Just got the chance to watch the video

Holy )#&(*%@_ batman!

Thats AWESOME!.....sounds like a late 60's SS smallblock to me!

If I live long enough, I will build that!
 :
Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 25, 2009)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Just got the chance to watch the video
> 
> Holy )#&(*%@_ batman!
> 
> ...




And no camshaft!!!

Sorry

Steve


----------



## steamer (Jan 25, 2009)

Doooooh!

Ok that hurt!!!!


...Goodluck at the show...I bet you win!

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 25, 2009)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Doooooh!
> 
> Ok that hurt!!!!
> 
> ...



I have been there with the cam. I also made my crankshaft 3 times. I have 2 crankshafts that look like horseshoes for sale.

Thanks. With the addition of the stand, we are hoping for a top 3 spot. Then you get there and see all the other work that is also very worthy.

Fingers crossed

Steve


----------



## steamer (Jan 25, 2009)

No worries....wouldn't be my first part to tour the shop via the air...probably won't be the last! :big:

Dave


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 28, 2009)

Steve, very nice work, I am looking forward to seeing this one in person. 


Bob


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you!

It will be at the Sherline booth.


----------



## litoweapon619 (Apr 15, 2014)

i was wonder wher i can find plans for this if i can


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 15, 2014)

litoweapon619 said:


> i was wonder wher i can find plans for this if i can



Plans can be downloaded for free.

http://www.metrodetroitmetalworkers.com/


----------



## BronxFigs (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Steve-

Nice little V8.  Interesting link that you provided.  After doing some browsing around, I came across some photos of the V-Twin Compressor-Engine build.  Very clear photos of some of the components that went into the conversion.  I was especially interested in the head design that you came up with.  With your head design, one can make a single, or multi-cylinder engine using it, and it's air-cooled, too.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## litoweapon619 (Apr 16, 2014)

thanks Steve


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 16, 2014)

BronxFigs said:


> Hi Steve-
> 
> Nice little V8.  Interesting link that you provided.  After doing some browsing around, I came across some photos of the V-Twin Compressor-Engine build.  Very clear photos of some of the components that went into the conversion.  I was especially interested in the head design that you came up with.  With your head design, one can make a single, or multi-cylinder engine using it, and it's air-cooled, too.
> 
> ...




That is an interesting engine. I was trying to start it and a backfire ruined the carb. I'll get back to it some day and get it running.


----------

